# Hibiscus tea and bloodpressure



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2013)

A friend a mine who is in a high stress job plus is a naturalpathic herbalist turned me on to this from her recent study of 1 ( 3 cup a day) hibiscus tea personal research for six week ,lowered her systolic Bp greatly. She used to run 132/80 now it's 102/70. Yeah shes back.. LOL
Hibiscus compounds act like ACE inhibitor medications and studies show its nearly as effective as drugs like captopril and lisinopril. And to strengthen that quote she has had patients with side effect of the cough commonly associated with the Lisinopril ..

Give it a  go.. One less drug in your body made by the government drug  companys is well worth longevity.. 

*please discuss with physcian If currently on an ace inhibitor .. Tellem Ib sent you.. Thks ..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 3, 2013)

interesting ... thks IB!


----------



## Iceman74 (Dec 3, 2013)

I heard it was supposed to be good for BP, but that is a huge drop! I may have to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## wesmantooth (Dec 4, 2013)

Bought some on Amazon last night after reading that.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Thor (Dec 8, 2013)

*So..*

IB am I reading that right, 3 cups of tea a day ?


----------



## BIG D (Dec 8, 2013)

nice thanks ib


----------

